# Waiting on Trinity (Sassy's old thread)



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Sassafras (Sassy) is in the home stretch! Due 2/16. She is a 3 year old FF. Kiko/Boer cross. She is pretty short so she is very wide. I think I can safely assume twins.










Trinity is also a 3 year old FF. Commercial Kiko. Due 3/3. She is my most "wild" doe and doesn't let me take great pics. She has to be facing me at all times so I have to be tricky to get rear shots. I'm thinking she only has a single in there.










They were both running with my twin commercial Kiko bucks.


















A few more progress shots


















I only have 3 does and my first doe threw 2 bucks so I need all the doeling dust you can throw at us!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thinking pink!  
What are the names of your bucks? I love the does’ names.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Thinking pink!
> What are the names of your bucks? I love the does' names.


Thank you! It's really hard to tell them apart now but when they were younger ones ears were more floppy than the other so I always just called him Floppy when deciphering between the two. I haven't been able to make anything else stick lol he does need a better name. He's not overly friendly so it's been hard to name him based on personality. The other I call King because he ALWAYS comes over and stands on the bale of hay when I'm putting it out. I say he's king of the hay.

This is them almost exactly a year ago. They've came a LONG way. They were pretty stunted when I got them.










I'm pretty sure "Floppy" is the dad to most of the kids. He was a very persistent breeder. King eventually figured things out but I'm not sure it was in time to make it count. Next season they will be split and given their own set of does.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, thinking :kid3::kid3:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

I had a few minutes while filling water troughs today and snapped a few more pics. Here is where Trinity gets her name from. She has the number 3 on her side.










And the boys


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

How’s Sassy doing? Bonnie is gigantic and ready to pop.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I think Floppy should be renamed Jester - while the King is busy looking noble, the jester was making time with the ladies!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jrsno1fan said:


> How's Sassy doing? Bonnie is gigantic and ready to pop.


She's rolling right along! Her bag is pretty full but can definitely get bigger/tighter. She's still pretty wide. It will be interesting to see how her belly changes when they move into birthing position. I saw a lot of baby movement yesterday.

I dropped my phone in water yesterday and my camera isn't working currently. I can do selfie mode but even that is kind of fuzzy. Here are the best shots I could get this morning lol


















Here was just a fun shot I took yesterday before I tried to kill my phone.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

If you put your phone in a bowl of rice it draws the water out. I have tried to kill the phone like this too tried the rice and it works.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

It's working again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.

Glad your phone is working again.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Not a ton of change with Sassy that I can tell today. 5 days until due date. There is a chance of rain every day as far out as the forecast will show. I'm not thrilled about how wet it will be but at least the temps will be somewhat decent (40/50s). She did have a tiny bit of hay stuck to her yesterday so she may have a little bit of discharge starting.


















Trinity let me sneak a hair closer today. I'm still only counting on a single from her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Mine is due the 16th also as FF!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

A few notes on Sassy today. She is acting like she is in heat. She is licking and chewing all over the bucks through the fence. They are definitely hanging around a lot today. She looks like she may be starting to loosen up across her top line. She is also wet "back there". No noticeable discharge yet. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if she decides to go Thursday as the weather will be best that day. Of course her due date is perfect weather according to the doe code 



















After today I work every evening until Friday so she has plenty of inopportune time this week. Stay tuned!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

We are going to be in a head to head battle. I swear they are two peas in a prego pod! I wanna chant loosen loosen up way up! LOL come on Sassy not much longer.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Sass had me on watch yesterday. Every time I looked out she was laying down. She was doing a lot of tail wagging as well. She's still begging for feed though and no change with discharge. No actual signs of labor. I can't check ligs. She gets super "sassy" when I try to touch her and threatens to make me regret it. Tomorrow the winds are supposed to be 20-30 mph. My first doe had her kids on a super windy day so we will see if Sassy follows suit.

Pics from this AM










She had her hair up in this one. She was not going to have me touching her today.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jrsno1fan said:


> We are going to be in a head to head battle. I swear they are two peas in a prego pod! I wanna chant loosen loosen up way up! LOL come on Sassy not much longer.


I'm totally expecting them to go into labor at the exact same time lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks good.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

No one wants to play in the rain today.










"Do you need something?" YES SASSY! KIDS!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Does she have any discharge yet?


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jrsno1fan said:


> Does she have any discharge yet?


Nope. She looked a little wet two days ago but I have yet to see anything streaming.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Bonnie doesn’t either. And Sassy’s bag is much bigger than Bonnie’s. Could look that way to me since Sassy is so short.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Well I've officially gone goat crazy. Last night I had a dream she had 3 bucklings at night. I missed the birth and she was not nursing them well. Lol that about covers every worry I'm currently having. She ate just like normal this morning. I was able to feel around (she didn't even pretend like she was irritated with me this morning) and I couldn't find any ligaments. The winds are already ripping and they are supposed to pick up as the day goes on. Still no discharge.

Comparison pics from 24 hours ago to now. I think I can see some slight structure changes.


















The only hours she can't have them is between 5-10 pm today!


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

barrelracin85 said:


> Well I've officially gone goat crazy. Last night I had a dream she had 3 bucklings at night. I missed the birth and she was not nursing them well. Lol that about covers every worry I'm currently having. She ate just like normal this morning. I was able to feel around (she didn't even pretend like she was irritated with me this morning) and I couldn't find any ligaments. The winds are already ripping and they are supposed to pick up as the day goes on. Still no discharge.
> 
> Comparison pics from 24 hours ago to now. I think I can see some slight structure changes.
> 
> ...


I've read that the crooked tail is even a sign. I'm day 144 with my goat today!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

How exciting! Yes I think once they start losing their ligaments and everything goes to mush back there that it's hard for them to hold their tail straight. I can't really tell if it's that or if the wind was just blowing hard enough that it looks like it's starting to go crooked. She was like jello for sure. I'll be doing multiple checks today.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Poor thing I was out in the pen at 3am “just making sure”.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Well due day is almost past and so far no babies or sure fire labor signs. She is definitely loosening way up so hopefully within the next 24 hours. She can also only walk about 4-5 feet before she has to stop and wait a minute before walking again. Top pics are from around 4:30 pm bottom are from around 8:00 am this morning.










As dark as she is it's hard to get any pics that show real definition but I think these show how much tone she has lost throughout the day.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

barrelracin85 said:


> Well due day is almost past and so far no babies or sure fire labor signs. She is definitely loosening way up so hopefully within the next 24 hours. She can also only walk about 4-5 feet before she has to stop and wait a minute before walking again. Top pics are from around 4:30 pm bottom are from around 8:00 am this morning.
> 
> View attachment 128000
> 
> ...


Same over here! Maybe ours will kid the same time!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

We’re getting there. Sassy and Bonnie about neck and neck right now.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Absolutely no news today. She was actually up more today than yesterday. She was a little more aggressive in the run than normal and Trinity was being protective of her. I'm trying to wait until actual labor starts before I put her in the birthing stall. She really likes being with the other girls and I feel like she would stress more being away from them. Another long night of checking every few hours. Blah.

Morning pics


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

2 words... web cam! Or is that 1 word?


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Day 152


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Does it look like her ligs are pretty much gone to y'all? She's very hollow in front of her tail.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She looks very hollow in that area to me. Should be soon!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> She looks very hollow in that area to me. Should be soon!


At this point I'm afraid I'm just seeing what I want to see so I wanted to make sure lol. Literally no other signs. She's up walking around grazing right now just as calm as can be.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She definitely looks pretty hollow. Any changes to her udder?


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Yep looks like the right angle.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh yeah she is ready any time!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She definitely looks pretty hollow. Any changes to her udder?


No super obvious changes she's been pretty full for several days. She doesn't tolerate being handled much so I haven't tried to feel it. We went ahead and separated her off this afternoon. She's handling it okay. Trinity is pretty upset that she can't get to her. They can still see each other but they typically sleep together. I have been a little concerned that Sassy has been holding out being with the others so we will see if being alone tonight helps any.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

The one thing I’ve noticed the most in the last 24 is last night Bonnie stayed awake pretty much all night eating. Had her head in the hay bin laying down eating. Tonight though she’s sleeping a lot. And although she has her head laying on the edge of the hay bin she’s not really eating it. :/


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is Sassy?


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Just pray for her right now. She was completely fine this morning but I've been gone several hours and will be gone a few more. We took my son to the ER last night, followed up with his primary this AM, and she sent us back to the ER. So we are waiting and waiting and waiting. Just pray that if she does go into labor that it's perfect. Or pray that she holds out until I can get back. Here are the few shots I grabbed this morning in a hurry.


















Also I should clarify my son should be okay. I think we are looking at a real bad sinus infection. He's had headaches since Wednesday. He's been on antibiotics since Friday but they haven't let up. He started having severe dizziness last night and has facial swelling today. We are getting a second CT scan that covers his facial sinus cavities as the one last night was just head. I'm hoping stronger antibiotics is all we are needing.


----------



## Kelly’s goats (Feb 19, 2018)

Prayers for both


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh my goodness, what a bunch of stress. Well just remember goats having been kidding unassisted since way before us. Praying for. Speeding healing for your son.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Y'all! They are admitting my son so I came home to get some things and Sassy is in the middle of labor. 2 on the ground with possibly one more coming.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

When all hell breaks lose is when they will kid. Good luck and I look forward to photos!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

They are absolutely beautiful. One buck one doe so far. Trying to stay back and let her be a momma.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations!! And yay, a doe!!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

That’s amazing!!! We’re in labor now also! You have to send me your address send you won the bet


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Congrats. We had 3 buckling 4 hours ago. Hope all goes well with your son


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Prayers for your son - how scary! Congrats on the kids......wishing you the best - what a day!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I hope your son recovers very quickly and gets to come home. I know all too well the stress of a hospitalized child. Congratulations on the babies. So glad she had a smooth kidding experience among the chaos. Hopefully you will be able to truly enjoy the new kids very soon.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you all! We ended up with 3! The third delivered rear first. He was a little weak in the hind and Sassy was tired so she didn't clean him as quickly as I wanted. I ended up doing most of the cleaning and held him to nurse. He was able to get on all 4s before I finally decided I had to leave to get back to the hospital. Hopefully they will all do well overnight.

My son has an MRI in the morning. He has something going on with a muscle in his cheek/jaw area. They are trying to rule out a mass and figure out why his muscle is so enlarged and funky. Depending on what the MRI shows they may go in to take tissue and/or see what is going on. We did CT and ultrasound today and they couldn't make heads or tails of what it is. I appreciate the prayers.

Pics are rough. I can't wait to get daylight pics!

Boy 1: white with brown spots









The DOE!! She dried off almost more grey with black stripe down back and markings on face. She has a few spots too I believe. Her color is still in question!









Boy 3: Another white with brown spots. I didn't get more of him because I had to help and then rush around to get back to the hospital.









Pray Sassy passed the placenta okay. She hadn't passed it when I left but she was contracting again so I'm sure it came eventually.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! They are adorable - and beautiful colors too!


----------



## Kelly’s goats (Feb 19, 2018)

Congrats on your new babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sweet babies!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.

Congrats on the kiddo's.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Just wanted to update. Sassy's babies are doing great! She's having some minor issues cleaning all of the way out and may have to be flushed tomorrow but she is eating well and still in good spirits.

We are still in the hospital and will have some answers today. My son does have a mass on a muscle in his face but the preliminary results leaned towards it being vascular and not anything malignant.

I will start updating on Trinity as soon as I can. We have entered another round of rain for days.

Gracie


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Very cute babies, glad they are doing well!

I hope all goes well with your son too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.

Prayers still coming for your son.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh my gosh what a bunch of stress for you. I am praying for your son. I hope everything is moving in a positive direction for him. Your new babies are beautiful.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

We are home! My sons mass was diagnosed as a vascular malformation. We will follow up at a clinic in a month and see if we want to treat it (removal or cutting off blood flow to it) or watch and see if it shrinks on its own as he grows. Nothing life threatening at all. They said it has no relation to his headaches and dizziness. Since they did all kinds of imaging of his head and saw absolutely nothing that could attribute to those symptoms they are saying it is more than likely an inner ear issue. He is going to rest all weekend and try school on Monday.

Sassy finally finished cleaning out. I had to tie some cloth to it for weight and the last of it fell out today. Babies are happy and healthy. I'm watching for any signs that I need to supplement but so far they all seem to have full bellies.

Trinity's due date is sneaking up fast with all of my drama! 8 days away! Her bag was lopsided last night. I'll have to keep an eye on her. Again I'll be very surprised if she throws twins.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So good to hear, all is better, what a relief.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would be sure to give Trinity some selenium since Sassy had a slow to rise buck kid and slow to pass placenta it sounds like they might be slightly deficient


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Well I came out this morning to two new surprises. They both appear to be full term so I guess the breeding I saw was just a late bit of fun. Of course both are bucks!










Final total for the year 7 kids: 6 bucklings 1 doeling


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, they are so cute.  Congratulations!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What cuties but my goodness that's a lot of bucks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!! Congrats


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

New-goat-mom said:


> What cuties but my goodness that's a lot of bucks!


I know. I'm sad but at least my husband can't say the goats didn't earn their keep this year lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

